# Ascend & Rythmik



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Ascend Acoustics has announced they will be offering finished Rythmik subwoofers. See: http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/subs/subintro.html

My short list consisted of a DIY Rythmik 15" or for roughly the same money, an SVS PB12-NSD. Since I was a crew of one on our home theater build and I was anxious to finish, I went with the SVS to go with my Ascends. I've been very pleased with the SVS, though if I could have bought a package from Ascend including the Rythmik at the time, I probably would have gone that route.

I think this is a win-win-win for Ascend, Rythmik and customers looking for great speakers and subs.

Doug


----------

